

Social Thing (Techstars) Acquired By AOL - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/01/suddenly-aol-loves-lifestreaming-buys-socialthing/

======
swombat
I got twitter-spammed by SocialThing.

I don't care how great your service is - if you spam me, I'll never use your
service, out of principle.

Someone should create a hall of shame of web 2.0 companies who twitter-spam.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Hell of a week for startups. Omnisio, Socialthing, etc.

------
alaskamiller
Congrats to Ben and Matt and team over there at socialthing.

------
fallentimes
Congrats! Is that Techstars' first acquisition?

~~~
ALee
Yeah, to the best of my knowledge.

------
bigbang
Congrats guys.

